# L.A. civil PE Review session



## sab35263 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello,

Has anyone here tried the ASCE - YMF or the Chelapati review sessions? What did you think of the sessions? Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dneva (Jul 23, 2010)

sab35263 said:


> Hello,
> Has anyone here tried the ASCE - YMF or the Chelapati review sessions? What did you think of the sessions? Your help is greatly appreciated.


I have not taken the ASCE-YMF but have the Chelapati. I would have not passed the 8hr if it was not for the Chelapati review course and the CSUN review course. I needed both to pass the Civil PE.


----------



## sab35263 (Jul 23, 2010)

What was your depth module? the only problem with the Chelapati is the location. I libve about 65 miles from Irvine and driving down there is going to suck.


----------



## playboyman007 (Aug 8, 2010)

65 miles!!! I rather use the time to study than driving. Try Chelapati online courses.


----------



## BAZ20 (Jun 9, 2011)

I am planning to attend PE(civil) review course (either construction or transportation PM module)... So far I have found following courses in Los Angeles..

C. V. Chelapati

Dr. Shahin Mansour

PPI Course

ASCE - YMF

I am asking members to give comments and share their experience about the quality of these courses...


----------



## BAZ20 (Jun 11, 2011)

BAZ20 said:


> I am planning to attend PE(civil) review course (either construction or transportation PM module)... So far I have found following courses in Los Angeles..
> C. V. Chelapati
> 
> Dr. Shahin Mansour
> ...


WOW... Seems like no one wants to share their experience.... Veterans.. we need your advise...


----------



## chess5329 (Jun 18, 2011)

BAZ20 said:


> BAZ20 said:
> 
> 
> > I am planning to attend PE(civil) review course (either construction or transportation PM module)... So far I have found following courses in Los Angeles..
> ...


Any feedback about the " PE civil review" on UCLA?


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 18, 2011)

I took the one at Pomona, several years ago. http://www.csupomona.edu/~ce/Review/Index.html , http://www.csupomona.edu/~ce/Review/CEEBro...ideFall2011.pdf

It's $850 with a book (a thick 3-hole binder actually).

T/Th evenings.

I have no basis of comparison but I guess it was okay. Honestly though, I think I did better studying on my own. But that's just my preference.

Good luck.


----------



## Glen_PE (Jun 19, 2011)

Dr. Chelapati's 8 hour review is worth every penny. You can take it in person or through an interactive webinar. It's comprehensive and the workbooks all contain relevant PE Exam sample problems that have easy to follow solutions. I highly recommend it.


----------



## noghre111 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm thinking of taking "Dr. Shahin Mansour" review class for the 8 hour and surveying exams. (I'll be taking civil-structural PM). Any recommendations on his classes, considering it's 50 miles away from where I live.

Thanks!


----------

